# Renouvellement iPhone après le X



## OnclPhil99 (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède actuellement un vaillant iPhone X. Je réfléchi à renouveler mon smartphone cette année, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre.

1er constat : Est-ce le bon moment pour changer d'iPhone ou vaut mieux attendre la fin d'année ?

Le design de la génération "12" m'intéresse pas mal 

Ensuite, le grand écran du 12 Pro Max me fait de l'oeil. Mais, vu le prix demandé (1260 EUR), je me dis que c'est peut etre du luxe, sachant que je suis pas accro à la photo... et j'ai des doutes sur le coté pratique au quotidien vu la taille.

Je pense donc m'orienter vers un iPhone 12 : Le prix est plus mesuré (850 EUR chez FNA and Co.) et l'écran est plus grand que le X. Seulement, est ce que la différence de taille apporte un confort supplémentaire ? 

Voilà... si vous avez des conseils supplémentaire à me donner, je suis prenneur 

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,



OnclPhil99 a dit:


> Voilà... si vous avez des conseils supplémentaire à me donner, je suis prenneur


En septembre les iPhone devraient être renouvelés, avec la gamme des iPhone 13.
Donc le prix du 12 devrait chuter, ou bien tu auras accès aux nouveaux modèles d'iPhone 13.

Donc attends septembre


----------



## OnclPhil99 (7 Juin 2021)

OK merci.
Des retours sur l'utilisation d'une dalle 6.1 pouces de l'iPhone 12 ? Confortable ?


----------



## Sud083 (7 Juin 2021)

OnclPhil99 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède actuellement un vaillant iPhone X. Je réfléchi à renouveler mon smartphone cette année, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre.
> 
> ...



J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max taille d’écran 6.5 

Les avantages selon moi :

Taille écran top pour usage multimédia (video film jeux)
Performances photo top
Autonomie meilleure du fait de sa taille batterie plus grande

Inconvénients 

Encombrant c’est le défaut de la grande taille d’écran [emoji16]
Dur à manipuler à 1 main (2 mains quasi obligatoire)
Plus lourd mais sur le 12 ça se relativise
Le prix : j’ai du rogner sur le stockage pour mon budget pour prendre plus grand
En tout cas je ne reviendrai pas sur une taille d’écran plus petite et un écran plus grand que le 12 Pro Max je signe direct 

La nouvelle gamme présenté en Septembre donc bientôt fera baisser l’actuel de prix [emoji6]


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> et un écran plus grand que le 12 Pro Max je signe direct


Ca s'appelle l'iPad mini


----------



## Sud083 (7 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca s'appelle l'iPad mini



C’est vrai [emoji16]


----------



## OnclPhil99 (28 Juin 2021)

Je relance le débat....

Amazon "brade" les iPhone 12 a 740 au lieu 909 EUR. Tentant.

Vous pensez qu'il faut attendre le 13 fin sept/début octobre ?


----------



## Sud083 (28 Juin 2021)

OnclPhil99 a dit:


> Je relance le débat....
> 
> Amazon "brade" les iPhone 12 a 740 au lieu 909 EUR. Tentant.
> 
> Vous pensez qu'il faut attendre le 13 fin sept/début octobre ?



Personnellement j’attendrai de voir ce que l’iPhone 13 propose en nouveautés avant d’investir 

Des promotions il y’en aura toujours chez les revendeurs quand l’iPhone 13 sortira et tu pourras faire ton choix [emoji6]


----------



## Le Gaspésien (29 Juillet 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> C’est vrai [emoji16]


J’ai aussi un IPhone X et prévois changer et mon cœur ♥️ balance pour le 13 qui va sortir en septembre.


----------



## Neyres (29 Juillet 2021)

J'ai eu le 11 Pro Max, et je suis passé au 12 Pro Max.
J'ai revendu le 12 Pro Max car il est trop grand pour moi ( plus grand que le 11 Pro Max ) et je suis resté avec le 12 Pro .
Je te conseil d'aller les prendre en main en boutique avant de faire un choix sur la taille.
Attends le 13 .


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)

C’est vrai que c’est presque trop grand 
J’ai le 11 pro max et je sais pas si je vais pas redescendre de taille sur le prochain


----------



## macbook60 (30 Juillet 2021)

OnclPhil99 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède actuellement un vaillant iPhone X. Je réfléchi à renouveler mon smartphone cette année, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre.
> 
> ...


Bonjour je viens de passer du X a l’iPhone 12


----------



## RubenF (11 Août 2021)

Hello, J'ai un 11 Pro Max depuis le 19 Aout dernier (date précise car je l'ai fait changer cette après midi en Apple Store car je l'ai cassé) Avant de le changer, je me disais que j'allais passer sur le 13 Pro Max, mais comme j'ai un téléphone neuf maintenant, je pense que je vais encore le garder 1 an ou 2, j'ai enfin compris qu'il fallait que je le protège avec une coque. Je ne vois plus trop d'avantage à changer, je suis très heureux avec ce téléphone, il fonctionne très bien, il fait des photos incroyables bien que je prenne 10 photos par an, et pour consommer du contenu il fait parfaitement le job. Cependant, je pense que quand le 13 sera présenté, j'aurais quelques semaines ou mon coeur et mon esprit capricieux voudra se faire plaisir, et puis ça passera.


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Août 2021)

Le PB des iphones tous les ans c'est que les avances technologie ne sont plus vraiment flagrantes, je dirais même qu'Apple est en retard sur ses concurrents, je suis iphone depuis très longtemps, mais déjà le 12 aurait dû avoir de vrai changement, comme un lecteur d'empreinte sous l'écran, une charge inversée, une barre ID plus petite. Chaque année j'ai l'impression qu'Apple ce freine sur les nouveautés à ajouter pour en garder sur l'année d'après. 

Là j'ai changé du XS au 12. Mais je ne prendrais pas le 13 à voir pour le 14. 
Pour finir la gamme pro elle ne sers à rien !! sauf à enrichir apple.


----------



## Neyres (11 Août 2021)

L'iPhone 12 en retard sur la concurrence ?
Tu es soit très dure avec Apple, soit très indulgent avec la concurrence ...


----------



## cestlatomato (20 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> L'iPhone 12 en retard sur la concurrence ?
> Tu es soit très dure avec Apple, soit très indulgent avec la concurrence ...


Je suis plutôt d'accord avec lui à ce niveau-là. 
Apple c'est le genre à sortir une grosse innovation toutes les X années et les années suivantes à rester sur leurs acquis parce que ça se vend bien et ça rapporte. Je suis un plutôt pro-Apple mais il faut dire ce qui est, Apple prend du retard, bien que je ne pense pas qu'ils perdront leur titre de leader de si tôt


----------



## Sud083 (20 Août 2021)

Après apple a toujours préféré incorporer des technologies fiables maîtrisé et parfaitement intégré dans son écosystèmes pour ces appareils plutôt que de faire la course au premier qui ajoutera cette technologie


----------



## Icloud92 (24 Août 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Après apple a toujours préféré incorporer des technologies fiables maîtrisé et parfaitement intégré dans son écosystèmes pour ces appareils plutôt que de faire la course au premier qui ajoutera cette technologie


C'est un sujet glissant le mot fiables chez Apple.. quand tu vois le nombre de projet qui sont sorties et arrêter au bout de quelques mois.


----------



## Neyres (24 Août 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> C'est un sujet glissant le mot fiables chez Apple.. quand tu vois le nombre de projet qui sont sorties et arrêter au bout de quelques mois.


Il n'y a que ceux qui ne tentent rien qui ne se trompent jamais.


----------



## Sud083 (24 Août 2021)

Apple n’a jamais fait la course pour les ajouts mais ajoute quand c’est au point.

Par exemple la reconnaissance faciale sur iPhone X Apple n’a pas été la première à l’ajouter sur ces téléphones en 2017 mais par contre Face ID est très fiable alors que les concurrents pouvaient être trompés avec une photo d’identité..


----------



## SuperCed (27 Juin 2022)

Hello, mon père a cassé son iPhone XR. Il souhaite en changer.
Il souhaite garder la même taille d'écran ou à peu près.
Je pense que ce serait bien qu'il puisse utiliser les airtag à l'avenir. J'ai vu que l'iPhone 11 était totalement compatible.
Est-ce un bon plan ? Il ne veut pas payer trop cher, donc je pense qu'on va le prendre d'occase sur un site connu de reconditionné. Est-ce que vous avez des conseils plans, avertissements ?

Merci!


----------



## Croustibapt (27 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je déconseille l'achat d'un iPhone en reconditionné. On ne sait jamais quelles pièces ont été modifiées, et on ne sait pas la provenance des nouvelles pièces dans le téléphone.

A mes yeux, le plan le plus sage est de chercher une occasion sur LeBonCoin. Bien faire attention au profil du vendeur, les recommandations des autres, etc. Le récupérer en main propre pour pouvoir tout vérifier avant l'achat. Puis de prendre rdv dans un Apple Store pour faire remplacer la batterie si celle-ci a pris de l'âge.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Juin 2022)

J'ai déjà commandé sur backMachin 4 fois pour des iPhone et ça s'est toujours bien passé. Mais je conserve ton conseil quand même.


----------



## Croustibapt (27 Juin 2022)

Ce n'est que mon avis. Je n'ai pas de retour d'expérience concernant un achat d'iPhone sur Backmarket. Mais dans mon entourage, 3 personnes ont acheté un smartphone là-dessus, et 2 ont fini par avoir des soucis avec assez rapidement. Après, c'est  peut-être pas de chance, on ne saura jamais. Peut-être que le suivi qualité s'est amélioré au fil des ans.

En revanche, j'utilise LBC depuis des années, j'ai tendance à faire très attention et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec des appareils achetés d'occasion. D'où le fait que je propose cette démarche.

Dans tous les cas, l'iPhone 11 est un bon plan. Ça ne lui changera pas trop de l'iPhone XR, mais c'est déjà un tel plus récent et avec une meilleure compatibilité. Après, en un peu plus cher, on a l'iPhone 12, avec un bien meilleur écran, la 5G et un 2eme objectif photo. Mais s'il n'en a pas l'utilité et si l'écart de prix en occasion est trop grand, le 11 sera très bien.


----------



## SuperCed (27 Juin 2022)

En fait, le XR allait très bien, c'est juste qu'il semble moins compatible avec les airtag. C'est la seule chose qui m'embête sur le XR au final.


----------

